
Does namecheap.com sell your email adress to spammers? - CroCroCro
I recently signed up and bought a domain from namecheap.com with a per-domain email address. Today, one day later, I get various emails from indian companies trying to sell me software development services. Does anybody else have the same issue or is it known that those email adresses get sold?
======
iamshs
You probably left your whois open. That's where they got your email, not
namecheap.

------
strongai
Same is happening to me. These folks get hold of the details of recent domain
registrants and spam them. I'm even getting phone calls. I don't think the
information is explicitly being 'sold' \- if you don't opt for domain privacy,
such details are available to any suitably motivated actors.

